
METHOD AND SYSTEM FOR SHOCKWAVE ATTENUATION VIA ELECTROMAGNETIC ARC - ghosh
http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/patog/week11/OG/html/1412-3/US08981261-20150317.html
======
chronid
And this is how we get kinetic barriers? :P

